# chicken coop



## samps (Feb 15, 2009)

just thought i would put this up. made for chickens but would be great for pigeons with the right perches and such. nest boxes are going on the back wall and a window will go above the small chicken door, left of the door.

thanks for looking, Sampson


----------



## samps (Feb 15, 2009)

in the first picture you can see my coop and pigeon cage to the way left!


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Cool! make sure you keep us updated on progress!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

It looks nice already!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

It's looking really good . . . nice and sturdy. More pics when finished please.


----------



## samps (Feb 15, 2009)

the project up to date.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Keep us updated. I love it!


----------



## samps (Feb 15, 2009)

up to date!


----------



## samps (Feb 15, 2009)

still need to find a window, make the door (front and nesting box) and the siding or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

How many bird's do you plan on having?


----------



## samps (Feb 15, 2009)

well its for chickens but i would think you could house about 15 or so...


----------



## YBA1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi,your little loft is really nice,would you mind telling us what are the dimensions,thanks.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

That's a great project...Having free eggs from the backyard is not a bad idea...Are you going to put some kind of outdoor area with screen for them too...If I have a backyard like you have, I will definitely build a BIGGER and LONGER loft...Keep pictures coming...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice chicken coop!


----------



## samps (Feb 15, 2009)

thats exactly what the dementions are!


----------



## samps (Feb 15, 2009)

although i have about three hawks just in my neighborhood so the birds have become more for fun.


----------

